# Vote in the AutoGuide.com Reader's Choice Car of the Year Awards



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, after I voted, it seems the only thing I won was a handful of _"...hanging *chads*..." _(wink,wink)!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now you have some confetti for New Years Eve !


----------

